
Batesian Mimicry: Why Copycats Are Successful - bootload
https://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2016/12/batesian-mimicry/
======
itchyjunk
Well, if current evolutionary theories are correct, it's not quite mimicry.
It's not like one snake see the other poisonous snake scaring off predator and
decides it too wants to look like that. Rather, its convergence [0] [1]. This
helps with reproductive success so its numbers goes up.

\----------------------

[0] the tendency of unrelated animals and plants to evolve superficially
similar characteristics under similar environmental conditions.

[1]
[https://www.sciencedaily.com/terms/convergent_evolution.htm](https://www.sciencedaily.com/terms/convergent_evolution.htm)

